# Healthy living in 2016 ...



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've started something new this year...well different anyway; and I'm wondering what others are doing to keep themselves as healthy as possible. We all know store-bought items are not as healthy as home grown; yet there are some spices that are useful. I'll tell you what I'm doing and would appreciate your sharing what you're doing. (Perhaps we could help each other with creative ideas.)

I started combining some ingredients for tending to health issues: arthritic inflammation, migraine headaches, possible cold/flu during those seasons as well as general overall conditioning like boosting immune system. (Now lest you all think I need to be hospitalized...ROFL...let me give a little details. I rarely ever have but just a "start" of a cold. I've never had the flue...no never in my life have I had the flu. My immune system is apparently quite strong. I do have osteoarthritis and recently had a hip replacement due to it; now only light pain. I've recently had catarak surgery on one eye and now it is 20/20...will have the other eye done sometime this year. My sinuses act up occasionally and start a migraine which I've been able to nip before it gets bad....use to have "cluster" migraines every single day 3 weeks out of every month. Other than lack of agility from old age and slightly high blood pressure, I consider myself pretty healthy...and I want to stay that way.)

During the last few years I've been creating soups and teas oriented toward my health. What I'm doing extra this year is the following:

Coffee: Since I don't like the taste of coffee anyway, I add a bit of "red pepper" and "chocolate mint", make the coffee very, very strong. Then I freeze it all into ice cubes so as to use at my convenience, which is when I add goat milk and a bit of splenda. (The coffee I use to boost energy and help with warmth when weather is cold, adding mint because I read somewhere it was good for sinuses and red pepper because it is suppose to help with inflammation.)

Tumeric Tea: (to help with high blood pressure) I fix up about a quart at a time and take a few swallows throughout the day. I don't really measure anything but the ingredients are: goat milk, tumeric powder, cinnamin powder, ginger powder, oregano powder and sometimes some frozen fruit. (More tumeric powder than any of the other with cinnamin and ginger nearly as much.)

Elderberry Syrup: (Simple immune booster during flue seasons but strong enough just in case I ever get the flu.) Mixed the elderberries with fresh ginger root, cinnamin powder, powdered & whole cloves, some orange gest left from last year and touch of red pepper. Simmered all until liquid was reduced to less than half...rather thick syrup. Then froze into ice cubes to use at my convenience. (I've been putting some of these into fruit juice that I've weakened because I don't want much sugar in my diet.)

The above are the supplements I've created. Of course I do know a healthy diet is basic and that is something I've always tended to, i.e. very low amounts of sugar, no salt (sea salt or seaweed instead) and few store-bought processed foods. Grow my own meats and most veggies and fruits too, though my fruits have not done as well as I want.

Would appreciate anyone willing to share what you're doing, how you're creating it and what you're using it for. Hoping 2016 will be a very healthy year for all...


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Not trying to be critical but one of the common side effects of Splenda is reported to be migraine headaches. Would there be something else you could substitute that would satisfy your taste?

I haven't gotten to the place and time where I'm planning things like you mention above. I do, however, still have the goal of finding a place and on that place planting a significant garden and hopefully some fruits and berries, too, of which I intend to eat well.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

That's amazing and lucky for you that you haven't had the flu ever?! I haven't had it often but I have and it's not a fun time. Being sick sure does make you grateful for feeling healthy.

I agree with Bellyman that splenda isn't very good. you might try maple syrup or raw honey. raw local honey is full of benefits. 

I have made elderberry syrup once. I will make it again, I liked it as did DH. I also made a fire cider but did not try it yet. http://freefirecider.com/

I also drink hot ginger water in the morning 
http://bembu.com/ginger-benefits

Or sometimes hot lemon water
http://wellnessmama.com/35192/benefits-of-lemon-water/

Or sometimes Bragg's organic apple cider vinegar, lemon, raw honey, cayenne pepper and hot water
http://thecrunchymoose.com/morning-lemon-detox-drink/

I also drink green smoothies each day. It's harder in the winter when it's cold, to want to drink a cold drink. I vary between baby spinach or kale. then add bananas. then frozen fruit. some berries from the summer or some pineapple from the store. then chia seeds, maybe honey, sometimes a probiotic capsule broken open. then water- blend- done! These can be frozen. Or they keep in the fridge for 2-3 days. I use ball jars, wide mouth. The liquid will separate when left sitting so shake it up before drinking. 

I've also recently discovered that both butternut squash soup and potato leek soup are a great winter food. and pure vegetables. and delicious!

I am looking forward to seeing others "trying to be healthy habits"


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

I had the flu once and hope to never go through that again. Rough stuff. I took homemade elderberry syrup during flu season last year. Dunno if it helped or not, but it didn't hurt and I actually liked taking it, which is more than I can say for most medicinal stuff.

I've had digestive and anxiety issues for awhile, and I finally had enough and did an overhaul of my diet starting Dec 23. I cut out sugar and am using small amounts of honey, maple syrup, and occasionally a pinch of pure powdered stevia. I've added supplements of collagen/gelatin, fish oil, and Vitamin D when I don't go outside. I'm making a conscious effort to eat more vegetables (particularly a variety of greens), and am enjoying different herbal teas. 

The biggest change has been to take out grains for the month. My system needed a break, and I was relying on breads, cereals, etc. for too many meals. I plan to start adding grains back next week but am going to try preparing many of them differently -- either soaking, sourdough, or using sprouted grains. 

I'm also exercising more. Next up is to go to bed earlier. Finally, I'm finding ways to give stuff away or bless others so that I'm not so focused on myself. It's easy for me to get consumed with my own health stuff, which makes the anxiety that much worse.

The progress is too slow for my liking, but at least I do see progress. Something is helping.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Low carb, fat for energy, magnesium and potassium. Has changed my life. My blood pressure has plummeted . I very rarely need pain killers and the majority of my aches and pains are gone.

All the exact opposite of what my doctor recommended. I especially enjoy not having rigor mortis every time I stopped moving for a few minutes.


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

painterswife said:


> Low carb, fat for energy, magnesium and potassium. Has changed my life. My blood pressure has plummeted . I very rarely need pain killers and the majority of my aches and pains are gone.
> 
> All the exact opposite of what my doctor recommended. I especially enjoy not having rigor mortis every time I stopped moving for a few minutes.


Exactly! And I keep in mind that honey and syrups are simply sugar in disguise. I avoid all sugar that I can, but you cannot eliminate all of it because it is in just about everything in one form or another, but I would never presume any kind of syrup to be good for me. We eat beef (all cuts), chicken, white onions (fewer carbs than yellow), all kinds of peppers, and dairy. There are hundreds of ways to prepare those simple ingredients in tasty ways.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info on Splenda. I actually use maybe 1-3 tsp weekly; so not that concerned about it, though am going to look for that stevia to try.

I mixed up some MOM with some club soda recently and have been drinking some of that each day as read it helps with high blood pressure. (My headaches "seem" to decline with this drink...not sure yet.)

Sure can identify with what painterswife said about doing the opposite of what doctor recommended. Put me in mind what occurred with mother when she had congestion problems. If I had followed his advice as long as he wanted, mother would have had to have her lungs suctioned out often, which is what occurred to a friend of mine. However, instincts told me when the tightness in mother's chest became loose, it was time to stop; so I did. Took her for appointment and this doctor sounded surprised when he said, "Why she is in better shape than she was when I first saw her!" (Kept wondering why a doctor would be surprised about that.) Don't trust doctors!

Found some gluten-free pancake mix at Bob's Red Mill and it isn't bad...


----------



## TheKingsTable (Jan 13, 2016)

What's MOM?


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

is mom milk of magnesia? what is that anyway..... off to google...


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Yes MOM = Milk of Magnesia (Mix this with soda water and it works better in the body.)


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

Take the plain magnesium tabs. It helps with anxiety/depression, migraines and leg cramps. Most of us don't get enough. Vit D as well, most of us in the Northern Hemisphere don't have direct enough sun rays to get all we need. I take it every day. Giving up gluten for life will change your life! It can take months to heal your gut, but once healed, everything absorbs better and your body can heal itself. I limit the carbs and have as much fat as I want... the GOOD ones!
The flu (influenza) is very different from the norovirus (stomach flu). I've never had it and rarely get any ailment that is "going around". I'm a nurse and probably have developed a natural immunity to most of it. Healthy food is really the best defense against illness!

Best of Health!
Debbie


----------



## Falkor (Mar 19, 2015)

My big change this year is to try and rely mostly on local sources for meat. 

Already moving deeper into utilizing herbal medicines. 

Read that studies show hibiscus lowers blood pressure, had to stop guzzling the delicious stuff because my bp is already nice and low! 

I have added Chinese Cat's Claw to my immune support regimine and have breezed thru the first half of the school year catching not a single virus the kids brought home.

Now if I can just get back into my walk-to-jog program I'll be set.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Great ideas falkor. I've been wanting to try that hibiscus; but haven't had any luck getting it to grow...


----------

